
New California - meri_dian
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/new-california-declares-independence-from-rest-of-state/
======
dragonwriter
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16159671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16159671)

As I stated over in the other thread, the news articles claim that this is
about separating the rural and/or inland counties from the urban and/or
coastal ones is unsupported by the groups website, which does not specify that
goal (or any specific geographic or county-type criteria) and explicitly
targets getting committees going in as many of California's counties as
possible.

------
gumby
Selfish people who think their taxes will go down if they don’t have to, in
their minds, subsidize rural counties. What happened to “United we stand?”

~~~
SamReidHughes
I was under the impression from the article that it was people from rural
counties that wanted to split. Because they've got Orange County on this map,
and they're most unhappy with existing state politics.

------
SamReidHughes
A good idea. I'd do anything to get free of the state constitution (besides
move).

A more fitting name would be "Old California."

